# Klipsch Quintet generation 4 vs Klipsch Quintet generation 5



## happy123 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Trying to decide between Klipsch Quintet generation 4 or 5. The 5th generation isn't available in the country I live in for another 2-3 months so cant listen to them to see if they are worth waiting for & possibly paying more for.

Read the new specs for gen 5 but there is nothing like actually listening to them. So would be interested if anyone has heard both generations.


Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

happy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Trying to decide between Klipsch Quintet generation 4 or 5. The 5th generation isn't available in the country I live in for another 2-3 months so cant listen to them to see if they are worth waiting for & possibly paying more for.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. As there are not major differences between the two, I would just get the Gen. 4's which should hopefully be able discounted.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. You would probably be happy with the 4's. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If Klipsch is your preference, then aim for the 4

However if you want other options, the Acoustic Energy looks
real sharp to me, with some good build quality and a serious
looking subwoofer that is heavy, for the close-out pricing. >>
This system use to list for around $2000

Holiday pricing is 30% off, and will reflect in the cart. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/brand/ACOUSTIC+ENERGY/results/1.html


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

From what I hear, the 5th gens are quite the step up!


----------

